# Arthur and Lucas Jussen



## Guest

These duo-pianists from The Netherlands are taking Europe by storm. Here are the beautiful boys playing a transcription of Bach as the encore to a recital:






My god the Dutch are a handsome race (I married one!!). Sorry, *I spelled their surname incorrectly* in the thread heading: it is, of course, JussEN. Can somebody fix it for me please?


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> These duo-pianists from The Netherlands are taking Europe by storm. Here are the beautiful boys playing a transcription of Bach as the encore to a recital:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My god the Dutch are a handsome race (I married one!!). Sorry, *I spelled their surname incorrectly* in the thread heading: it is, of course, JussEN. Can somebody fix it for me please?


They are a bit over hyped at the moment and they must be very careful not going the wrong way, like Lang lang, all glamour and glitter


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> They are a bit over hyped at the moment and they must be very careful not going the wrong way, like Lang lang, all glamour and glitter


I think they are a world away from Lang Lang, but I do take your point. And they're HOT as far as the younger generation is concerned, so that's only to the good. Both of them have performed separately, so they're not just a duo act.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> I think they are a world away from Lang Lang, but I do take your point. And they're HOT as far as the younger generation is concerned, so that's only to the good. Both of them have performed separately, so they're not just a duo act.


I know, I am Dutch


----------



## Guest

Rogerx said:


> I know, I am Dutch


Great!! My husband's ancestors came from Leiden!! I'm very partial to the Dutch and so is my whole family. We always have to spell our surname here in Australia and through force of habit I started to do this when visiting The Netherlands; I got a stony look, "there is no need to spell that here"!!!


----------



## Guest

Here are the Jussen boys playing Poulenc; definitely a high wire act with no safety net.






Look at all those adolescent girls and gay men in the audience at the Concertgebouw.


----------



## neofite

Christabel said:


> Here are the Jussen boys playing Poulenc; definitely a high wire act with no safety net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at all those adolescent girls and gay men in the audience at the Concertgebouw.


I don't know who is gay and who is jolly, but beautiful music and great performance. Thanks.


----------



## Rogerx

neofite said:


> I don't know who is gay and who is jolly, but beautiful music and great performance. Thanks.


Some censorship is done here.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to think these two gorgeous and talented brothers could attract younger audiences, but from the glimpses I caught of the Concertgebouw crowd for the Poulenc I'm thinking that's problematic.


----------



## Rogerx

Christabel said:


> I'd like to think these two gorgeous and talented brothers could attract younger audiences, but from the glimpses I caught of the Concertgebouw crowd for the Poulenc I'm thinking that's problematic.


On the other hand ..it could, the Mozart and Bach where bestsellers.


----------

